# How old are you?



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

How old are you and at what age did you start boarding? I'm 20 and started on a k2 board with a bee on it at the ripe age of 9. Learned at a place called wintergreen and Norquay then moved to flattest place on earth after a few years. :thumbsdown: just wondering since it seems like a lot of people on here are 30+


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm just over 30 and starting skiing at 7 years old, I came to my senses around my 21st birthday and bought a board! It was some Board I got from a friend that worked at the Coors plant. It was painted like a Beer can, it said "Be Original" on the base. (Still not sure what brand..)

I've had 5 or 6 seasons where I got to ride 40-100 days a year, a couple terrible winters spent down south working.. only got to go on a few trips. 

My job is pretty flexible anymore. Life is good!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

>u

longer too


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

old enough to have spanked jo mama, started 10 years ago at the ripeness of 44


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

29 now. Started at 10. Missed one year in between thanks to basic training.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

39 . Went last year for the first time on my b day. .. got hook and went back every weekend till the snow was gone. Took classes every time. ..


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm 33 and started when I was real young, not sure of the age exactly but my first time riding a snowboard was on a burton backhill and I also dicked around on an old snurfer my dad had from when he was young. Have an old VHS somewhere of me riding on the sand dunes. Unfortunately, none of my friends were into it while growing up so I didn't get back into it until college a couple times and then really into it once I met my wife who did ski racing in high school. The burton backhill I rode was my uncles and I specifically remember he had a sticker on it of Bozo the clown with the "no" symbol on top of it....hence, no bozo's. I should try to find the video.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm 32 going on 13. Started skiing at 5 and switched to snowboarding at 11... Actually that's a lie. First time on a board with metal edges was 11. We had a plastic board with straps for bindings I tried a few times when I was younger. :blink:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I am... Old enough to know better, young enough not to care... 

And have been boarding for 6 years, and get over 100 days a year...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

39, about to start first 3rd season, (it'll be my second full on, hopefully)


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

started riding at 18ish, i'm 38 now,....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

36 y/o, started [email protected] 28. Used to ride 10-25 days a year until a few years ago when we moved to the mtns. Now I'm 150 days or more a years. This up coming season will be my 3rd winter up here. I have done 300 days since moving up here.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

34, startet at 13 with only some few days a year; weekend warrior since 24 :yahoo:


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow lots of old timers on here


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> Wow lots of old timers on here


Shut up youngin!!! lol

In some ways I miss being 20, because then people wouldn't think I was weird for checking out the young servers at Brewsters. But in other ways I'm happy being an old fart. The money is better and I know how to invest it now! :yahoo:


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

/\ x2 to that. 
boarding bum days behind me. 
Nice to be able book a couple weeks off, head west and not have to worry about how i'm going to pay for it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> 34, startet at 13 with only some few days a year; weekend warrior since 24 :yahoo:


Come on Neni, you don't have to lie & say your older, just to fit in with the older crowd 

We've seen the pictures, you're like 25 @ the most

Your welcome

TT


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

poutanen said:


> But in other ways I'm happy being an old fart.


Oh, do shut up! 

The real old farts here are rolling their eyes.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Oh, do shut up!
> 
> The real old farts here are rolling their eyes.


While I tend to agree with BA when he posted on a previous thread, "....It's not the Years, It's the Milage!"

Nobody under 40 should be able to refer to themselves as "an Old Fart!" :blink: :laugh: 

I didn't step on a Snowboard until a couple months after my 50th birthday! I'll be 53 in Dec.! _Lets hear it for the Over 40/50 Snowboard crowd!_


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, I'll be 39 in March. Fuck I'm old, I mean wise.

Last year was my Silver anniversary, this upcoming season will be my 26th.
I'm the only one in my crew that still rides & every year I try to get my old best snowboardin' buddy to go. 
Never Happens

Last year was the best year I've ever had. I managed to not get severely injured, which seems to happen almost every year about 3/4 of the way through.

About 3/4 of the way through this past year I had an epiphany, I realized that there was no place I couldn't go on my home mtn. 

Ropes & boundaries were now meant to be jumped & crossed. 
This opened up a whole new world for me.

I went everywhere I always wanted to go, but never thought I could.

I ventured, slowly, into the "Danger Permanently Closed" area. 
Which is now where I spend 75% of my time, powder lasts for days in there, even when it's packed everywhere else.

Believe me, there is a reason why it's closed:icon_scratch: unless there is powder in there, I don't even peek in there.

& I met some new snowboard buddies:thumbsup:, about 6 of them:yahoo:.

Mostly from this forum:eusa_clap:


TT


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

56. Started at 51.

I'm not the oldest on this forum either.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Just finished my 27th season a few weeks ago. I'm 41.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

25 now and I started when I was about 17. Didn't really get into until I graduated HS and moved to VT when I was 18.


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm 51, my son is 14, we're going into our 3rd season. Bought body armor, we're headed to the Park this year! :yahoo:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Come on Neni, you don't have to lie & say your older, just to fit in with the older crowd
> 
> We've seen the pictures, you're like 25 @ the most
> 
> ...


Combination of good genes,fresh mountain air, healthy nutrition and sensible lifestyle :thumbsup: Bahaha... guess, it must have been an old pic :laugh:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

34 now, started when I was 30

I skied once or twice a year from ages 10 to my upper twenties. Picked up snowboarding a few years ago and fell in love.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

I've had a season pass every year since 1989, the year they allowed snowboard at Mammoth Mountain! (44 years of experience)

Backyard photo from 69 Beaver Court.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

25, started when i could afford it which was somewhere around the ripe age of 19. didnt get a full season in until i was 21


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Just shy of 49.
Started at 40, with no ski or skateboard experience.
Only got out about 12-15 days the first few years, but have stepped it up since then.

Best "age" story:
When I got my CASI level 1 instructor certification a few years ago, the ages of the other three candidates SUMMED to my age!

Got my CASI level 2 instructor certification last year, and will now work toward Park Instructor 1 cert. Yah, old and determined (or foolish!).


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

32 and started at 21 for my birthday. Got food poisoning my second day but kept riding tho I was throwing up and shit my pants. Lol. Yep. 
Hope when I'm 53 I'm not a pervert douche and still live life to the fullest.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

47, rippen since 1985-86


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

45, going on my 4th season this year:yahoo:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I'll be 30 in October, mentally 17... Been riding since I was like ten on plastic boards but rode my first "metal edge" board in high school. Into all kinds of "young people" sports still.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I'm 32 going on 13. Started skiing at 5 and switched to snowboarding at 11... Actually that's a lie. First time on a board with metal edges was 11. We had a plastic board with straps for bindings I tried a few times when I was younger. :blink:





Fewdfreak said:


> I'll be 30 in October, mentally 17... Been riding since I was like ten on plastic boards but rode my first "metal edge" board in high school. Into all kinds of "young people" sports still.


Are you the female version of me?!? :blink:

How do you feel about watching cartoons instead of current TV shows?


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

42 - started when i was 16 in dirty jersey on old skate decks (tail first), then a Burton Backhill --> Sims 1500 FE --> Sims Switchblade.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Started at 26, and still 26... for a couple weeks. Feel much older than that, sadly.

Skied when I was a lad a few times through my elementary school. Skateboarded as a teenager before I got so serious about music. Wanted to try snowboarding for a few years. Tried it in spring '08 before taking the plunge at the start of last season. Around 40 days total.

Kinda can't help but wish I moved up to Whistler just after high school during the few years of construction boom before the Olympics.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Started in 1986, does taking the trucks off your skateboard and riding it down tail first count? Wasn't till 87 when I actually strapped into a Legend SE. After that rode Lyon mountain which later changed it's name to Wintergreen. 
Been riding every year since, and since 1998 had a seasons pass every year cept for the last 3. Im 38 and still boarding, skating and surfing.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

freshy said:


> Started in 1986, does taking the trucks off your skateboard and riding it down tail first count? Wasn't till 87 when I actually strapped into a Legend SE. After that rode Lyon mountain which later changed it's name to Wintergreen.
> Been riding every year since, and since 1998 had a seasons pass every year cept for the last 3. Im 38 and still boarding, skating and surfing.


I learned to ride at wintergreen! I think they went bankrupt or something.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

i'm 24, been boarding since i was 5!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

44....30th season on board this year


----------

